# Happy 12th Birthday to my sweet Jynxie:) (non gsd)



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday to my sweet fuzzy aussie Jynx I can't believe she is 12 years old, time flies, she's as crazy and wild today as she was when I got her..Love my little furry girl










Her favorite thing to do, food scarfing LOL


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl! Wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Is that a current picture? Wow-gorgeous girl- she doesn't look 12 at all!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, maybe a month ago?? she looks great for her age considering she almost died about 6 years ago, I feel blessed that she's still with me, still full of energy, and keeps masi in line


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! She sure is a cute girl and has her job cut out for her if she's keeping Masi in line..


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Jynx!!! =)

I have a GSD that's turning 10 Nov 1st. Time sure does fly!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jynx.Hope you have a great day and many more bdays. Daisy says she will be 12 soon to and old girls need to show the young ones how it is done.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She looks great - Happy Birthday Jynx!


----------

